# FET plus assisted hatching -- anyone done it?



## glasgow51 (May 30, 2005)

Hi ladies, I had an unsuccessful IVF cycle in November (after ttc with unexplained secondary infertility for 2.5 years).  We froze 6 embryos, all apparently quite good quality, and I'm hoping to get 2 of them transferred in the next couple of weeks.  My clinic has suggested using laser-assisted hatching for this FET, and I was just wondering if anyone had any experience with FET plus hatching, and if so, what was the outcome?  I'm 99% sure I'll go for the hatching, but still, the research doesn't seem to indicate that it definitely makes that much of a difference.  Thanks for any advice you can offer! xxx Leah


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Leah
I asked my clinic about getting assisted hatching for my FET (they are licensed to do it).  However, the consultant told me they don't actually offer it any more as they don't think it has a better outcome re pregnancies and also because there was some evidence of minor deformations in babies born as a result of assisted hatching.  I don't know how accurate this second point is because I know lots of clinics do still offer it (my clinic tends to be very conservative).  Not sure if this helps but maybe it's worth finding out more about before you make a decision?

Good luck whatever you decided.

Ellie


----------



## DEBS78 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Leah,

I had assisted hatching in Oct 05, but that was with Fresh Embryo's, i had 3 of my Embryo's transfered, unfortunatly it didn't work!! I think that having them assisted hatching might have had something to do with it not working, i mean it might not have been!! but i had no choice in the matter the embryolagist told me that there were fragmentation around the embryos and they needed to do this to help them hatch. I won't be doing it this time round. Although it works for some people out there!!! it's all about chance!!
Good luck with what you decide!! find out more about it from your clinic i think before you go ahead with it! about what percentage rate is if you did or didn't! 
Again Good luck
Debs xxxxx


----------

